# Spousal Visa and Joining my Wife



## cypher4578 (May 21, 2015)

Hi, 

I am a South African Citizen who is looking to relocate to the UK with my wife who has a British Passport thanks to her mother being British.
My wife will be going over and finding work above the Spousal 6 month Salary requirement of £18 600.
I would like to join her a month after she leaves and stay for 6 months on a General Visiting Visa until I either find work and come back to SA to Apply for my Tier 2 General Working Visa or wait for us to meet the Spousal Visa Requirements and come back and Apply for said Visa.
I have now found on a couple of threads that mentioned trouble with going over on a General Visiting Visa for that length of time.

Would I run into any trouble when applying for my General Visiting Visa?

We will be staying with her Parents. Her mother has just relocated back to the UK and her father who is also a RSA citizen, is applying for his Spousal Visa as he meets the Savings Criteria.

Thanks in advance for your assistance.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi cypher4578,

Its best you ask your question on the Britain forum.


----------

